# David Lee Roth covers a Kim Mitchell song



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I read about this years ago, but there are more details below from Wiki. I'd love to hear Vai and Billy play a Kim Mitchell song. 


A version of "Kids in Action", originally by Kim Mitchell (of Max Webster), was also recorded for this album (eat em & smile). Unfortunately, due to time constraints, the song was not included on the release. Apparently, Billy Sheehan was a member of Max Webster for about three weeks, according to Kim Mitchell: "He was in the band for about 3 weeks. He was in a band called Talas out of Buffalo and they would come to Toronto and he’d freak us out, he’s just an insane bass player. He loved our music and was a fan of Max Webster, we sort of became friends and when he’d come to town we’d hang out. I said 'Bill, do you want to join the band?' because Mike was leaving the group, and he agreed. So for about 3 weeks in was in the band and I’ll tell you 'High Class in Borrowed Shoes” and 'Battle Scar' never sounded better but 'Diamonds, Diamonds', you couldn’t have made it sound any worse. He just didn't know how to lay back and be a real soft, sensitive bass player. It was all about this thing that he had which was absolutely incredible, so it didn’t work out. There were no hard feelings and he went on and did really well. I got a call from him one day and he goes 'Hey man I'm in the studio with David Lee Roth, Ted Templeman and Steve Vai and we're covering your tune 'Kids in Action' and we need the words to the second verse'. I was shaking on the phone; this was right after Roth left Van Halen. Then at the last minute it got bumped off the record for “Tobacco Road”, they thought they needed a cover. See there's those darn covers again." There is no known studio version of Roth's cover available to the public.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> There is no known studio version of Roth's cover available to the public.


I'm pretty sure it would have probably sounded a lot like this: http://www.thetyser.com

Great story BTW. I can't imagine trying to tame Billy Sheehan's playing...he's amazing at what he does though for sure.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> I read about this years ago, but there are more details below from Wiki. I'd love to hear Vai and Billy play a Kim Mitchell song.
> 
> 
> A version of "Kids in Action", originally by Kim Mitchell (of Max Webster), was also recorded for this album (eat em & smile). Unfortunately, due to time constraints, the song was not included on the release. Apparently, Billy Sheehan was a member of Max Webster for about three weeks, according to Kim Mitchell: "He was in the band for about 3 weeks. He was in a band called Talas out of Buffalo and they would come to Toronto and he’d freak us out, he’s just an insane bass player. He loved our music and was a fan of Max Webster, we sort of became friends and when he’d come to town we’d hang out. I said 'Bill, do you want to join the band?' because Mike was leaving the group, and he agreed. So for about 3 weeks in was in the band and I’ll tell you 'High Class in Borrowed Shoes” and 'Battle Scar' never sounded better but 'Diamonds, Diamonds', you couldn’t have made it sound any worse. He just didn't know how to lay back and be a real soft, sensitive bass player. It was all about this thing that he had which was absolutely incredible, so it didn’t work out. There were no hard feelings and he went on and did really well. I got a call from him one day and he goes 'Hey man I'm in the studio with David Lee Roth, Ted Templeman and Steve Vai and we're covering your tune 'Kids in Action' and we need the words to the second verse'. I was shaking on the phone; this was right after Roth left Van Halen. Then at the last minute it got bumped off the record for “Tobacco Road”, they thought they needed a cover. See there's those darn covers again." There is no known studio version of Roth's cover available to the public.


Too bad. I'd love to hear that. Kim is an underrated genius, IMHO.sdsre


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Kids in Action is a great tune. So are Drive and Desire and Battlescar, from the same album (Universal Juveniles).


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, never heard that story, and I'm a Roth-era VH fanatic. Thanks!


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

keefsdad said:


> Too bad. I'd love to hear that. Kim is an underrated genius, IMHO.sdsre


Not with me he ain't.
Max Webster was ahead of its time and way over the heads of the average American rocker. Though I wish Max broke huge back then I am also glad that they were a kind of Canadian "little secret".

EDIT:What the hell, this thread is 7 months old?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

To me, Max was the best that Canada has to offer. I know that Rush is the Canadian 'icon', but I would take Max any time. Funny thing is, I wouldn't have ever heard Max Webster if I hadn't heard them opening for Rush on a tour way back when. I wish they were still together. Kim Mitchell is great in his own right, but there was something extra special about Max Webster.
-Mikey


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Kids in Action is a great tune. So are Drive and Desire and Battlescar, from the same album (Universal Juveniles).


Isn't kids in Action on the EP?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Kids in Action is on the EP, not Universal Juveniles. Both great albums though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> Kids in Action is on the EP, not Universal Juveniles. Both great albums though.


I stand corrected. Thanks guys.

The EP was fantastic IMO.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

For some reason, Kids in Action is on the cd "The Best of Max Webster". Maybe this is what you're thinking of.


----------

